# Broadcom BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n



## covacat (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm trying to patch bwn(4) (by merging code from the Linux b43 driver) in order to support  BCM43228
So far I got it to attach and to somewhat work but the performance is horrid.
Lots of packet loss / retries.
If anyone is interested to play I'll post the patches.


----------



## covacat (Feb 16, 2022)

tough luck
out of frustration i tried with linux and performance is equally crap


----------



## covacat (Feb 17, 2022)

i sorta made it usable, about 6Mb/s (yes bits)
have to test on 5GHz link when i get a chance
sysctl hw.bwn.crap_rx=3


```
static int      crap_rx = 0; /* hack crappy rx on my bcm43228 */
// bit 0 => set RX antenna using the code for PHY_TYPE_G
// bit 1 => alternative values for short/long retries counters
SYSCTL_INT(_hw_bwn, OID_AUTO, crap_rx, CTLFLAG_RWTUN, &crap_rx, 0,
    "uses hacks around bad RX");
TUNABLE_INT("hw.bwn.crap_rx", &crap_rx);
```


----------

